# [EVDL] Odyssey PC625 recovery?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Left a brand new PC625 in my jet ski over the winter and apparently there was
something drawing power, it was sitting at 5V! Pulled it, charged it at
about 25 amps for 15-20 minutes, it was getting warm, pulled it off, let it
cool, then charged it at 10 amps till the charger went to float. Off the
charger it has dropped back down to about 12.15V after two days. Should I
try to cycle it and charge again at high amps, just keep charging it at low
amps, or is it toast?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Odyssey-PC625-recovery-tp3492491p3492491.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Subject: [EVDL] Odyssey PC625 recovery?

...>>>>something drawing power, it was sitting at 5V! Pulled it, charged=
it at
about 25 amps for 15-20 minutes, >>>>

This is way to hi a charge for a dead battery , should put a brake
light bulb in series with charger or a 1 amp slow charger or even less
for 10 hours or more . After voltage come us then start cycling to
bring back to life .

>>>it was getting warm, pulled it off, let it
cool,>>>>
did the voltage drop back below 12 v ,,, after cooling ,,, if so
that's not good .

<< then charged it at 10 amps till the charger went to float. Off the
charger it has dropped back down to about 12.15V after two days. Should I
try to cycle it and charge again at high amps, just keep charging it at low
amps, or is it toast?>

That it went to float is good but dropping to 12.15 is not .. I would
put a small load ( like a light bulb about 2 amps) on it and drain it
to 11.5v and time how long it takes . then charge again and load again
and see if its putting out more ah with each charge. What I have
found is that each cycle giver a little more up to a point then it
levels off.
Steve Clunn
--

--
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>>>After another day sitting it dropped to 11.98V. Put it back on the c=
harger
and it started pulling about 15 amps for about 10 minutes and now it's down
around 4 amps after another 15 minutes.<<<<

This is a good example of what happens to a lot of batteries packs in
cars. After the pack has been whacked the batteries that are hit
hardest start losing their charge when the car sits , then the next
drive they have less ah to give than the others so they end up
whacked again . Your charger my not be the best either . That it
would pump hi amps into a dead battery and tapers off as the battery
charges makes it sound like a transformer and a rectifier , no brains
. Another way of looking at it is if it went from 11.98 which is empty
to full in 1/6 of an hour time 15 amps that's about 2ah so there's not
a lot of capacity . I would do the light bulb in series thing and let
it sit for a day . I wouldn't use that charger with out a volt meter
on it and watch it when charging . If voltage doesn't keep going up or
even worse starts going down you are cooking the battery ( not good).
Let us know if you have any lock.
Steve Clunn--
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>>> After another day sitting it dropped to 11.98V. Put it back on 
>>>> the charger
and it started pulling about 15 amps for about 10 minutes and now it's down
around 4 amps after another 15 minutes.<<<<

Despite the tendency for these batteries to like high charge currents, 
when down to dead or "less than dead" voltage, it's better to go with 
very low current - I have a wall wart that peaks at 0.5A output, and 
it has been my Dr Frankenstein for years (as long as you give him 
enough days or even weeks to work).

At some point, you don't get capacity back, but I have a Hawker SBS30 
dated 1996 starting my beater of an ICE.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been using a Protech30 charger set to AGM, I can switch to a MinnKota
440 which is a 10 amp max. I tried the MinnKota initially but with the
battery at 5 V it showed an open circuit and wouldn't charge at all. I
could also use my PFC30 if I back the current and voltage down.



> cowtown wrote:
> >
> >>>>> After another day sitting it dropped to 11.98V. Put it back on
> >>>>> the charger
> ...


----------

